# Burnout



## Shenanigans

Tiene la palabra "burnout" algo que ver con las drogas? De todas formas, se escribe "burn out" o "burnout"? Gracias!!


----------



## exe

lo he escuchado para referirse al drogadicto al cual ya se le 'quemó' el cerebro 

saludos


----------



## Shenanigans

Pero es un verbo o es para referirse a alguien? Puede uno ser un "burnout"?


----------



## exe

no sé si se le puede decir a alguien que es un "burnedout"....pero como creo que es slang, todo es posible

saludos


----------



## Shenanigans

Aplicado a las drogas seguro que es slang, porque estuve mirando que significaba y salían significados relaccionados con arder.


----------



## Cracker Jack

burn out  agotamiento, agobio, estar hecho polvo


----------



## SusanJeswine

"Burnout" no trata de drogas ni de los drogadictos.  Es palabra usada por mucho tiempo que refiere a la fenómena en que personas profesionales experimentan cansancia emocional, a veces tan profunda que la depresión puede ser el resultado o sean otros resultados permanentes.   

Se encuentra normalmente en las profesiones como consejeros, médicos, licenciados que defienden gente pobre o otras personas que trabajan en situaciones emocionales muy intensivas.  Lo más recientes son ellos que han sido trabajando en lugares destruídos del tsunami.  Sufren malos sueños y los "flashback."  Flashback es condición en que la víctima experimenta la intrusión de memorias de los eventos traumaticos tan vívida que no puede discernir que no sean la realidad presente.     

Con permiso, les doy ejemplo personal.  Soy la capellana (pastora) entre gente que viven sin techo aquí - sí, aquí en el país más rico - viven bajo del friwei cinco o bajo de los puentes.  A veces me siento como algo me golpeó con martillo cuando oigo, por ejemplo, que un barco se hundió en Alaska con unos de nuestros muchachos.  No hablaban inglés; eran independientes de leer y escribir y papeles, es decir campesinos de México.  Vîctimos perfectos para las companías pesqueras gastar, usar y tirar como si fueran basura.  Pues, ¿Quien va quejar contra ellas?  ¿Quien puede saber nombres de los muertos?    A veces me quemo con furia y mis paisanos ya son tan divididas que hay ellos que me critican e insultan igual que ellos que me celebran como si fuera la Madre Teresa.  Pero al fin de día nadie ha hecho nada y los abusos continuan sin fin.  Hoy oigo por radio que ya son los campos en que la gente mueren.  Mueren del calor en California.  Pero esta noticia me llegó por la primera vez no de aquí, sino de amiga en Australia.  ¡Mire me!


----------



## jacinta

Todos que trabajan en el mismo empleo de día en día pueden resultar en "burned out".

Es slang para decir agotado.


----------



## Shenanigans

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Amparo Burgos

Leer tu correo me hace pensar en un libro, del que acabo de traducir varios capítulos, se llama "Hearts on Fire", es sobre las hermanas de Maryknoll, misioneras cuya vida fue y seguramente sigue siendo heroica - pienso que tu trabajo es muy similar al de ellas.
Te felicito, te doy las gracias por ser una persona tan valiosa.  Un abrazo.


----------



## SusanJeswine

jacinta said:
			
		

> Todos que trabajan en el mismo empleo de día en día pueden resultar en &quot;burned out&quot;.
> 
> Es slang para decir agotado.



Discúlpame, no he oído de 'burnout' entre los puestos de trabajo sin presión emocional. Por los otros tipos de cansancia creí que se usan palabras como &quot;fatigue&quot; o bien &quot;exhaustion&quot; con la implicación de recuperarse. Hay ocasiones en que la gente llega a la capilla diciendo como "¡Me agotó la Tablaroca!  No voy de nuevo.  ¿Quién lo quiere?"  Como el dicho, "día nueva tiene la lectura nueva."  Gracias por la ayuda.

Tengo otro dudo ya. Es me entendimiento que no puede ser argot, como argot es forma del habla que usa palabras y frases muy informales. Son más comunes en discurso que la escritura, y normalmente se restringen típicamente a un contexto o a un grupo de gente particular: la hierba es argot para la marijuana, por ejemplo, o se refiere al argot del ejército o del médico.   Mientras que la palabra 'burnout' se encuentra en los diccionarios del inglés sea de Canada, EEUU, o británico.


----------



## Rayines

*Aquí tengo un artículo que justamente recibí sobre burnout. Si no interesa me dicen y lo puedo sacar. Cheers!*


----------



## SusanJeswine

Amparo Burgos said:
			
		

> Leer tu correo me hace pensar en un libro, del que acabo de traducir varios capítulos, se llama "Hearts on Fire", es sobre las hermanas de Maryknoll, misioneras cuya vida fue y seguramente sigue siendo heroica - pienso que tu trabajo es muy similar al de ellas.
> Te felicito, te doy las gracias por ser una persona tan valiosa.  Un abrazo.



La verdad es que soy más fraude que valiosa.  Pues las hermanas de Maryknoll son incomparables!  De veras, mi vida es una de abundancia de comodidades.  Yo recibo salario, vivimos en departamento fabuloso, en compañía de muy amado e incomparable esposo Jerry, y tengo que viajar no más que dos bloques hasta la capilla.  La gente me trata como si fuera la reina del universo; me llaman "Madre."  Más, las comulgantes de mi iglesia (anglicana) también me garantizan vacaciones en Alaska.  Es isla visitada por focas y ballenas y salmones corriendo en el río.  Los osos vienen, cazando salmones.  El dueño donde me quedo también es dueño de barco y guia gente rica adonde pescar.  Mi favorito es el "halibut" que es un pez grandísimo y completemente llano como víctima de apisonadora loca.

También gente amable y noble como Usted me paga bien con las palabras bonitas y las felicitaciones.  Gracias, gracias, gracias.  Alimenta mi ser y así previene "burnout."


----------



## Nocciolina

Yo creo que burn-out, y burned-out se puede usar por un estado de agotamiento físico, emocional y/o mental


----------



## SusanJeswine

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Aquí tengo un artículo que justamente recibí sobre burnout. Si no interesa me dicen y lo puedo sacar. Cheers!*



Es perfecto!  Describe bien la fenómena y las surugencias de prevenir me parecen buenas.  Gracias por poner aquí.  Quién lo escribió? que puedo citar lo correctamente.


----------



## suzzzenn

En algunos colegios en los Estados Unidos, un "burnout" es una persona quien usa drogas. Tuve una conversación muy interesante con mi hija y sus amigos hace una semana. Ellos me dijeron los nombres de diferentes grupos. Hay "jocks" quienes son que le gustan los deportes, "preps" son ellos para que el dinero es muy importante y quienes visten muy conservador (pienso que conservador no es la palabra correcta, pero no sé como expresar la idea "conservative dresser" en espanol) "nerds" son los muchachos inteligentes quienes les faltan _social skills_ (no sé como se dice social skills en español), "girly girls" son muchachas quienes les gustan maquillaje y se hacen pasar por ser menos que inteligente, "goths" quienes se visten de negro y pintan las uñas y labios negro y les gusta la música gótico, "punks" son los muchachos quienes les gustan los monopatines, pero punks no les gusta la música punk porque, aparentemente , punk es pasada de moda. Hoy en día, los "punks" les gusta hiphop. "Burnouts" son los que tienen muchos problemas con disciplina, fuman cigarrillos, y usan drogas. "Normals" son los demás! 

Saludos!
Susan

P.S. Any and all corrections are welcome. I am here to learn!


----------



## Fernando

Fantástica información, Suzennn.



			
				suzzzenn said:
			
		

> "Normals" son los demás!



¿Y queda alguien? Los normales somos una minoría. Normals (we) are not normals.

In Spain:

- Jocks: Musculitos
- Preps: Pijos
- Girly girls: ¿pijas, marujas?
- Punks: ¿rollers, raperos?
- Goths: Góticos, siniestros
- Burnouts: ¿Drogatas?


Quizá alguien más joven que yo pueda ampliar esta información. Si algún moderador quiere sacar esto a un nuevo hilo, lo entiendo.


----------



## Shenanigans

Fernando said:
			
		

> Fantástica información, Suzennn.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y queda alguien? Los normales somos una minoría. Normals (we) are not normals.
> 
> In Spain:
> 
> - Jocks: Musculitos
> - Preps: Pijos
> - Girly girls: ¿pijas, marujas?
> - Punks: ¿rollers, raperos?
> - Goths: Góticos, siniestros
> - Burnouts: ¿Drogatas?
> 
> 
> Quizá alguien más joven que yo pueda ampliar esta información. Si algún moderador quiere sacar esto a un nuevo hilo, lo entiendo.


 
Yo diría:

- Jocks: Guaperas
- Preps: Pijos
- Girly girls: Putas (con perdón)
- Punks: Punkos, punkarras, arrastrados...
- Goths: Góticos, siniestros
- Burnouts: Drogatas, porreros...


----------



## suzzzenn

what about nerds?


----------



## jacinta

Shenanigans said:
			
		

> Yo diría:
> 
> - Girly girls: Putas (con perdón)


Pero, ¿de veras?  "Girly girls" son las que se visten de rosado , muy femenina y se maquillan hasta las narices, tienen el pelo perfectamente arreglado, etc.

¿Qué quieres decir con esta palabra? ¿Es de broma?


----------



## Shenanigans

No, no es broma. Yo voy al instituto, y esas chicas que como dices tú "vas muy arregladas, visten de rosa" suelen ser las que siempre tienen muchos novios, siempre van con los chicos... y las solemos llamar despectivamente "putas".

Nerds: empollones, frikis...


----------



## SusanJeswine

Jacinto, Creo que su entendimiento de "Girly girl" sea igual a lo mío.  Es fase y se las pasarán.  Es momento de exploración de todo que refiera a la 'chica chic' (¿la chicisma?), y a veces sean extremadas.      

Shenanigans, no es situación del ser ni tan serio que sugieras.  De veras, normalmente los "girly girls" evitan conducto sexual por el querer de experimentar el pudor  igualmente.

p.e. Yo estaría muy agradecida si Uds corregirían los errores que cometo, pues así aprendo y de aprender lo correcto, rindo respeto a todos de habla español.


----------



## Rayines

*Hola Susan, respondo a tu pedido de corrección  :*

Jacint*a (es mujer)*, Creo que *tu* *(disculpá que te corrijo la forma de tratamiento; si observás, en el foro todos nos tuteamos, es lo más común entre gente de todas las edades, así tuviéramos 100 años!, ya que acá nos consideramos compañeros. Pero es respetable si tú prefieres hacerlo de otra manera) *entendimiento de "Girly girl" *es* igual *a*l mío. Es *una *fase y se l*e* pasará. Es *un *momento de exploración de todo que refiera a la 'chica chic' (¿la chicisma?), y a veces s*on* extrem*ista*s. 

Shenanigans, no es situación del ser ni tan serio que sugieras *(creo que acá quisiste decir: No es una situación tan seria como la que sugerís)*. De veras, normalmente l*a*s "girly girls" evitan *la *conduct*a* sexual por*que* experimenta*n* el pudor igualmente.

p.e. Yo estaría muy agradecida si Uds corregirían los errores que cometo, pues así aprendo  y de aprender lo correcto, rindo respeto a todos* los *de habla español*a*.  

*Un detalle, Susan: pusiste varios géneros masculino, donde iba femenino.  *


----------



## SusanJeswine

Miles de gracias, Inés, por todo.


----------



## SusanJeswine

Miles de gracias, Inés.  ¡Que el aire a tu alrededor sea siempre fresca de la primavera!

No sé el porque de mi uso de los géneros masculino (¿No debo poner 'masculino' en plural?).  Probablemente es porque no puedo enfocarme en más de una cosa a la vez. 

sea:  Alguien me instruyó severamente de que el uso del subjuntivo es más común que no, pues solo Dios sabe con certeza.      

Nos tuteamos:  Me regocijo de aprender este de tutear aquí.  De veras, me preocupa porque donde estoy la gente siempre me dice “Usted” y yo prácticamente no digo nada fuera de 'tu' porque la gente insiste que es correcto decir les 'tu' como soy su pastora.  

Por otra mano a veces me descubro en una situación delicada.  Hay pastores de 'el cono meridional' que no son de acuerdos con la ordenación religiosa de las mujeres.  Y se ofenden simplemente por mi ser como pastora.  O sea igualmente mi tradición, que soy anglicana.  Entonces intento usar “Usted” en hablar con ellos, a veces con éxito a veces no.  

Recuerdo una vez especialmente en que mientras hablar con un pastor de Chile, me caí de "Usted" a "tu."  Y su cuerpo entero, al oír este, reaccionó por ponerse muy rígido.  ¡Pobrecito!  Se avergonzó pues tampoco quería ofenderme.  Nos perdonamos mutuamente y al fin la paz reinó hasta hoy, que  nos gozamos la amistad muy buena.

<<No es una situación tan seria como la que sugerís>>

Sí, es lo que quería decir; gracias.  No más que una pregunta.  ¿Que tiempo es sugerís?  No lo reconozco.

p.e. Yo estaría muy agradecida si corregirían los errores que cometo, pues así aprendo y de aprender lo correcto, rindo respeto a los todos de habla española.


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo Susan: *
*You're welcome, and thanks a lot for your wishes!*
*I'll answer your questions, but remember that for new subjects (like these ones, one should open a new thread: you'll get used to do it !).*
*Your questions are very clever!:*
*1) Why did I write "géneros masculino"? It's actually as if I had said: "pusiste en varios lugares género masculino". It sounds well to me, but I'm not sure if it's too correct. Then, the plural would have been perfect there!*
*2) You wrote "Creo que sea". It's absolute true that you must use Subjunctive, but only -and always- with the negative form: "Yo no creo que sea. Do you understand?*
*3) About "tuteo", you have things very clear  ! Everybody has those problems!*
*4)*


> ¿Que tiempo es sugerís?


*Haha...it's a little prank (travesura). In Argentina, instead of "tú" we say "vos", and the verbs are conjugated according with it (vos "sugerís" = tú sugieres). Of course we shouldn't use it with a person that is learning Spanish, but sometimes, it's a little more natural for us to speak like that in the forum, and still English speaking people use it, haha!...*

*I recommend you, if you want to go deeper with some of this subjects, to begin a new thread. Otherwise, the mods will    *


----------



## iorix98

La traduccion exacta para "Burnout" a español es "quemado", ya sea fisica o emocionalmente.
The exact translation form "burnout" to spanish is "quemado", wether it b physic or emotional


----------



## SusanJOShea

"Quemado" en inglés quiere decir "burned".  Es la forma pretérita del verbo "burn".    "Burnout" como palabra es sujeto, no es verbo, que expresa condición especifica aunque es común usarla sin rigor expresar el sentirse muy cargado y estresado.

Hace tiempo desde escribir aquí.  Gracias por la nota que me despierta.  

Lo que pasó es que hubo cirugía en que la anestesia al parecer hizo daño hasta que no puedo respirar suficientemente.  Entonces pasaron nueve meses en esperando diagnóstico correcto y por lo tanto el tratamiento correcto.  Hoy día me quedo cómoda por el uso de oxígeno por nariz.  Lo cual me da cuenta de la poema por Francisco de Quevedo "A Una Nariz."

He sido investigando por la red mundial la tema de los esclavos irlandeses.  Es historia muy interesante y poco conocida.

p.e. Yo estaría muy agradecida si corregirían los errores que cometo, pues así aprendo y de aprender lo correcto, rindo respeto a los todos de habla española.


----------



## iorix98

Hazme caso a lo q te digo, yo se q quemado es burned, pero no es en terminos de fuego, es en terminos energeticos, lo poodrias traducir si quieres como "terminado" o "harto" o algo asi... puede resultar dificil comprenderlo al ser una palabra empleada en la jerga, al igual q ocurre en el español.
Ej: Me voy de mi trabajo porque estoy harto
     Me voy de mi trabajo porque estoy quemado
Espero q t halla aclarado un poco
ADIOS!!!


----------



## thesar

No se si alguien respondio, pero los "nerds" serian los "empollones en Espana".


----------



## Rayines

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Aquí tengo un artículo que justamente recibí sobre burnout. Si no interesa me dicen y lo puedo sacar. Cheers!*


*Hola, como este thread había quedado atrás, saqué mi archivo, para que no me ocupara lugar. Vuelvo a anexarlo.  *


----------



## Greg_W

SusanJeswine said:


> "Burnout" no trata de drogas ni de los drogadictos.  Es palabra usada por mucho tiempo que refiere a la fenómena en que personas profesionales experimentan cansancia emocional, a veces tan profunda que la depresión puede ser el resultado o sean otros resultados permanentes.
> 
> Se encuentra normalmente en las profesiones como consejeros, médicos, licenciados que defienden gente pobre o otras personas que trabajan en situaciones emocionales muy intensivas.  Lo más recientes son ellos que han sido trabajando en lugares destruídos del tsunami.  Sufren malos sueños y los "flashback."  Flashback es condición en que la víctima experimenta la intrusión de memorias de los eventos traumaticos tan vívida que no puede discernir que no sean la realidad presente.
> 
> Con permiso, les doy ejemplo personal.  Soy la capellana (pastora) entre gente que viven sin techo aquí - sí, aquí en el país más rico - viven bajo del friwei cinco o bajo de los puentes.  A veces me siento como algo me golpeó con martillo cuando oigo, por ejemplo, que un barco se hundió en Alaska con unos de nuestros muchachos.  No hablaban inglés; eran independientes de leer y escribir y papeles, es decir campesinos de México.  Vîctimos perfectos para las companías pesqueras gastar, usar y tirar como si fueran basura.  Pues, ¿Quien va quejar contra ellas?  ¿Quien puede saber nombres de los muertos?    A veces me quemo con furia y mis paisanos ya son tan divididas que hay ellos que me critican e insultan igual que ellos que me celebran como si fuera la Madre Teresa.  Pero al fin de día nadie ha hecho nada y los abusos continuan sin fin.  Hoy oigo por radio que ya son los campos en que la gente mueren.  Mueren del calor en California.  Pero esta noticia me llegó por la primera vez no de aquí, sino de amiga en Australia.  ¡Mire me!


----------



## Greg_W

Susan,

Has dado una definicion excelente de "burnout" y yo concuerdo el 100% Fui misionero trabando en un barrio carienciado del Gran Buenos Aires por 21 años y termine con "burnout" (agotamiento total). Es cierto que hay un monton de literatura sobre el tema ahora y es reconocido como un fenomeno con pautas claramente identificables por los que conocen el tema (Por ejemplo: Maslach, C. A., S. E. Jackson and M. Leiter. Maslach Burnout Inventory Manual. 3rd ed. Palo Alto, CA: Consulting Psychologists Press, 1996).


----------



## Locatorone

que tal burnout en el procedimiento de colado a un cople o barra de Oro


----------



## Seattle Taz

Locatorone said:


> que tal burnout en el procedimiento de colado a un cople o barra de Oro



Es un buen chiste.  

Gracias por responder.  Aunque el anuncio indica que mi nombre sea Seattle Taz, en verdad es Susan Jeswine y también es Susan J O'Shea.  Soy la autora de la nota original.  (Es que está difícil en login, entonces tengo que empezar con un cuento nuevo e inventar nombre nuevo.)

Leí hoy lo que escribí hace dos años.  Me parece triste que se me perdí tanto español en no más que dos años.

p.e.  ¿Qué quiere decir 'cople'


----------



## caminantedemadrid

Dos cosas: 
_Burnout_ es slang usada a la vez para decir super agotado y tambien alguien que usa drugas hasta tal punto que afecta su abilidad de vivir una vida normal, muchas veces el ejemplo es un joven de colegio que fuma tanto marijuana que nunca bana o va a clase. 

_Girly-girl_ es sland para una jovencita que le gusta las cosas consideradas mas femininas, como rosa, vestidos, pasar mucho tiempo haciendo su cabello y maquiaje. No tiene nada que ver con putas, y muchas veces la imagen que tenemos de como se vieste una puta seria el opuesto de una girly-girl, imagine un cheerleader, esa seria un ejemplo claro. El comportamiento sexual no esta incluido en el nombre. Puede que ha confundido el termino _slut_, que acerca mas la palabra puta en uso cotidiano. 
Espero que eso ayuda.


----------

